#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  World Facts: Seas of the world

## saloni

*THE SEAS OF THE WORLD*

*The 10 largest seas of the World and the area covered by them*



The worlds largest salt water lake (Inland sea), is Russias Caspian Sea. It has an area of 372,000 Sq. Km.

        The largest fresh water lake is Lake Superior, Canada, with an area of 82,100 Sq Km.








  Similar Threads: facintaing facts in the  world ...... World Facts: Continents of the world hi i am new to this world World Facts: Smallest Countries by Population

----------

